# [Server CPU] Try to compare 2 CPU (solved)

## loopx

Hello, 

I need to know how many percent better a server is ... (sorry for the english  :Smile:  ). We have 2 servers and I want (to try) to compare both CPU which are (using cat /proc/cpuinfo) :

- Dual-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 2220

- Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5570  @ 2.93GHz

Ok, now .. how to proceed ? I look on the Web for what technology are in use and when have they been released ... the first is 2007, the second 2009 ...  but ... I think I prefer to see somes graphs  :Smile: 

Any idea to help me ?

----------

## DaggyStyle

I guess you're seeing for ratings and benchmarks, check this site: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_list.php#Multi

both cpus are there

----------

## loopx

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> I guess you're seeing for ratings and benchmarks, check this site: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_list.php#Multi
> 
> both cpus are there

 

Thanks very much  :Smile:  this is exactly what I'm looking for  :Smile: 

----------

## DaggyStyle

np, now why the hell did I wrote seeing and not looking for?

----------

## loopx

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> np, now why the hell did I wrote seeing and not looking for?

 

Don't know  :Smile:    but, may be because it's not your native language ^^

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   np, now why the hell did I wrote seeing and not looking for? 
> 
> Don't know    but, may be because it's not your native language ^^

 

still I speak fluent english and usually have no problem, I even managed to fool native english speakers

----------

## loopx

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*    *DaggyStyle wrote:*   np, now why the hell did I wrote seeing and not looking for? 
> 
> Don't know    but, may be because it's not your native language ^^ 
> 
> still I speak fluent english and usually have no problem, I even managed to fool native english speakers

 

May be a day, I will speak like you  :Wink:  (need some improvement ...)

----------

## Mad Merlin

What are you planning to run on the servers? Since you already have both... which machine runs that workload faster?

Benchmarks are great, but they only measure how fast the benchmark is run, results with your specific workload can vary wildly.

----------

